# Question about Brinkmann Smok N Grill Charcol smoker.



## yellowfintuna (Jan 27, 2010)

I currently have a Brinkmann Smoke N Grill This one herehttp://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail...ku=810-5301-C& It was given as a gift. 

 I recently smoked a 8lb pork butt and 2 racks of ribs. It was very hard to maintain a constant temp and I had to keep adding coals every hour. Temp would not go above 230 and didnt stay there for long. It was a pain to add coals and the pan filled up quick so I had to take some out to add new ones. It took about 14 hours total everything came out great but I did end up putting the butt in the oven for 2 hours. 
    I think the major problem was that it was 18 degrees outside. How often should I have to add coals? I know it depends on the air temp but it was such a pain in the a** to feed them through the little door. 
   I had read alot on this site before smoking, thanks for all the good info.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't seen that particular smoker but check the charcoal section and see if there are mods for it. Many times the mods our members have made make their smokers perform much better


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats what is refered to here as a ECB. I had one which I parted out to my UDS. Like said you can make mods to them to increase performance. Best of luck.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 28, 2010)

Air flow is the biggest problem and wind is a bear on those smokers. This is the best mod page I know off

http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html

If you don't want to do them all I would start with anything that lifts the fire up to give the coals room to drop their ash. The leg mod works well to for access to the fire. 

Also check the link in my signature line for a sure fire way to hold temp. Any other questions ask away you have a great inexpensive smoker there.


----------



## redisrare (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for putting this up I got the same smoke and from the first time using it I have been wondering how to control the heat and the air flow through the whole grill


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure what you are describing is the same one that I have. It's a total piece of [email protected]/t. BUT you can modify it for cheap. I put aluminum rulers along all four sides of the the pit and I extended the chimney with a really small sheet of  rolled up aluminum. (I also hear that a 24oz beer can works well too.) And by doing that I had to take off the upper rack. All in all I have the same problems that you do and I can't wait to get rid of this hunk o junk!


----------

